# Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank  NABU-Kormoranschutz?​*
Der NABU Schleswig Holstein "verdächtigte" Angler ohne hinreichende Beweise, einen Kormoran gequält zu haben:
Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...

Da beschäftigt man  sich dann auch mit dem NABU in S-H näher.

Und stellt fest:
Der NABU hat ja auch selber so seine Erfahrungen in Schleswig Holstein mit Kormoranen, die er auch gerne teilt. 

Wenn es der NABU selber meldet, dass wohl auch mit auf Grund des vom NABU initiierten und voran getriebenen Schutzes vom Kormoran (NABU-Vogel des Jahres 2010) sich der Bestand innerhalb eines Jahres fast verdoppelt hat (2016 zu 2017, von 150 auf 273 Paare), weisen wir doch gerne darauf hin.

Gleichzeitig vermerkt der NABU, dass Mantelmöwen die Brut wegen der ständigen Präsenz "nervender" vorjähriger Kormorane  aufgegeben haben. 
Der Brutbestand der Silbermöwe sei gegenüber dem Vorjahr auch auf der gesamten Insel deutlich gesunken.

Auch darauf weisen wir gerne hin.

Quelle (screenshot, gesichert):
NABU Schleswig Holstein, Kormoran Webcam Wallnau, Fehmarn

Wenn der NABU selber so seine "Kompetenz" in Sachen Gleichgewicht und ausgeglichener Natur zeigt, veröffentliche ich das gerne zur Info der Angler und der Besucher der Insel Fehmarn. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?*

Wenn man zum Beipiel auf der privaten Seite vom Geschäftsführer des NABU SH Ingo Ludwichowski lesen kann (inkl. Fotos), dass dieser gezielt Möwen mit Keksen in seinen Wintergarten lockt und mit dem Netz fängt, muss man sich ernsthaft fragen, ob die sich beim NABU wirklich für die Natur einsetzen. Doof ist, wenn man dann Angler als Freunde hat und die das dann in den sozialen Medien posten. Ich habe das Bild aus dem Beitrag natürlich per Screenshot gesichert. Unglaublich dieser Mensch und für mich persönich als Geschäftsführer des NABU untragbar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?*

pass auf, der wird nachher bei den GRÜNEN noch Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium, wie das auch der Ex-NABU-GF von Baden-Württemberg, Baumann, im dortige nwurde...

Kompetenz ist scheinbar weder beim NABU noch in grünen Ministerien  Voraussetzung, wenn man nur seien Leute da platzieren kann für weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen anderer..

Zeigt sich auch hier an dem Beispiel von Lars wieder..


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?*

Mich wundert allerdings , dass nie von der Kormoraninvasion gesprochen wird, so a la Hitchcock.
Man sollte die Presse mal drauf aufmerksam machen! Allein schon der Kot lässt Bäume sterben. 
Man stelle sich mal vor so ein Vogel sch... Dich an.
Es ist uns Allen wohl nicht bewusst, wie gefährlich diese in Massen auftretenden Viecher sind
__________________


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2017)

*AW: Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn man zum Beipiel auf der privaten Seite vom Geschäftsführer des NABU SH Ingo Ludwichowski lesen kann (inkl. Fotos), dass dieser gezielt Möwen mit Keksen in seinen Wintergarten lockt und mit dem Netz fängt, muss man sich ernsthaft fragen, ob die sich beim NABU wirklich für die Natur einsetzen.



Da stellt sich die Frage, wer hat den Herren dazu beauftragt?
Die Tatsache an sich, Geschäftsführer bei einem Naturschutz Verband zu sein, reicht nicht als Berechtigung zu solchen Handlungen!
Soweit ich weiß, müssen Beringungsaktionen beantragt werden und genehmigt sein.
Ein Sachkundeachweis nach § 11 wird ohnehin Voraussetzung sein! 
Ansonsten ist es nämlich verboten, als Privatmann, auf seinem Grundstück Wildvögel zu fangen, egal mit welcher Begründung.

Jürgen


----------



## ayron (13. August 2017)

*AW: Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage, wer hat den Herren dazu beauftragt?
> Die Tatsache an sich, Geschäftsführer bei einem Naturschutz Verband zu sein, reicht nicht als Berechtigung zu solchen Handlungen!
> Soweit ich weiß, müssen Beringungsaktionen beantragt werden und genehmigt sein.
> Ein Sachkundeachweis nach § 11 wird ohnehin Voraussetzung sein!
> ...



Hat er ja auf der SH-NABU Seite ja lauthals angepriesen, dass es sowas ja niemals ohne Genehmigung geben würde und deswegen Herr Kormoran letztenendes von einem Angler gequält wurde.
Vögel mit Keksen anzulocken und dann zu drangsalieren, aber gegen Angler Wettern[emoji18] 
Eventuell für den C&R-Angler mal ne Makeraktion anleiern[emoji12]


----------

